# Few questions (im new here)fourm still active?



## ILtrapper (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello I dont know if this site still active or not but i got a few questions,

Well i bought around 200 victors traps couple days ago for 400$$ and they all came with a drags attached to the end of them and im wondering how the drag thing works cause ive never used Drags before...

i also bought some traps they set by the jaw the trigger raise up and catch on the jaw of the trap, they got no name yall got any ideal what the name of them could be?

Btw yall ready for the 2008-2009 season?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

ILtrapper said:


> Well i bought around 200 victors traps couple days ago for 400$$ and they all came with a drags attached to the end of them


$2 per trap plus chain and drag. Sounds like you came across a bargain. The purpose of the drag is that it allows the trapper to set in places where a stake cant be driven into the ground for what ever reason. The animal gets caught in the trap and takes off and the drag gets tangled up in brush, rocks, ect...

Sounds like a dogless trap. If you can post a pic maybe someone can identify what brand it is.

We are still active here on Nodak. Summer time is always a slow time on the trapping forum but things are starting to pick up.


----------

